# Forma e Sostanza



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che ciò che dici tu sia veramente demandato alla individualità.
> 
> Per te, non esiste risarcimento, sicché preferisci uno stralcio. Altri magari vogliono vedere un impegno tangibile dell'altro nel rimediare, e lo vogliono appunto in qualche modo "toccare". Come tutti i danni cd. "esistenziali", anche il tradimento non può avere risarcimento per  "restituzione". Ha al massimo un  "ristoro". Ti dirò, come ho già scritto: avessi necessità di toccare quel ristoro, chiederei soldi  . E poi ci farei quello che voglio. E poi ancora punto e accapo, ognuno con le proprie acquisite consapevolezze.


Ma l'impegno lo voglio vedere anche io..

Ma anche senza tradimento eh

Non è che se non tradisci allora ti butti topa all'aria a non fare un cazzo per la coppia perché tanto non hai tradito

E sono molto severo sull'impegno che voglio vedere

Ma non è una visione "risarcitoria" di qualcosa

Col figliolo a scuola è uguale eh?

Voglio vedere l'impegno ma NON perché hai salato o hai preso 5

Per "rimediare"

Per risarcirmi del dolore immenso del 5 voglio un 9

Il 5 resta

E l'impegno va messo a prescindere dal 5 e andava messo prima del 5 e sarebbe stato anche senza il 5


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non avrebbe potuto dirti direttamente di prendertela con lei.
> Sarebbe stato proprio scemo. Però coi fatti ha ottenuto il risultato di passare come  "vittima" della amante brutta e cattiva. E su quello avete stretto una sorta di complicità. Che personalmente sarebbe stata l'ultima delle cose che avrei voluto. Parlarne con lui e concordare sul fatto che fosse una stronza.
> Le tue condizioni  "abbastanza eccessive" mi danno appunto l'immagine che hai dato anche tu: tante  "rate". Laddove non solo credo pure io che non si possa passare una vita a  "rimediare" da una parte, e ad incassare un risarcimento dall'altra.
> Anche se poi nulla cambia nel fatto. E' proprio l'idea di riscuotere, che all'inizio ci sta anche tutta, ma dopo acquista ben diverso significato. Immagina di stare facendo che ne so... Un viaggio bellissimo con tuo marito. Immagina ora lui intento a risarcirti e tu a prendere. E trasfondi questa immagine nella immagine del viaggio. Non te la rovina?


Ti garantisco che lui l’amante non l’ha più nominata e ha disagio anche solo a pensare a quel periodo .
Non ha mai detto nulla contro di lei e non me è mai assolutamente   stato argomento con me .
Mi sono  anche abbastanza incavolata della sua non reazione mentre l’altra spargeva liquame e andava avanti nel tentativo di peggiorare  situazione di lui.
Quindi nessuna  colazione contro di lei.Proprio zero.
Io me la sono vista con lui e stop.All’altra ho detto di andare in pace per i fatti suoi .
Dopo i ringraziamenti stile Casamonica ,non ha resistito e ha continuato per vie traverse in un modo in cui era certa che io non avrei saputo ,quindi alle mie spalle ,approfittando del mio lasciar perdere .Il sotterfugio è  continuato per mesi tra offerte di scopate ed provocazioni  ,tra chiamate a lui per paura di avere i ladri in casa di notte (vive con il marito) a insulti perché in ufficio non era passata da lei .
Il tutto è finito perché mio marito non ha mai più che imposto  ai suoi messaggi e non certo perché lei avesse tenuto fede a tutti i suoi spergiuri fatti a me pare pararsi il culo.
Le mie condizioni “eccessive “ non sono state altro che l’essere trattato come un soprammobile ,una condizione che avviene per il distacco emotivo che si crea.
Non aveva garanzie che il distacco si sarebbe colmato ,è stata una sua scelta aspettare e non lo ha fatto con le mani in mano.Per me questo è un risarcimento .La cosa continua perché le situazioni che ho sempre pensato fossero sbagliate sotto molti punti di vista che si sono create nei decenni,non si sistemano con qualche mese di correzioni e occorre tempo per ristrutturare famiglia,coppia e lavoro.No ha smesso di lavorarci e alcuni traguardi pensavo non li avrei mai visti.
Altra condizione è stata semplicemente quella che ha sancito che tutto ciò che lui pensa di poter fare e che va bene per lui,vale lo stesso per me.Io non sono gelosa e lui ha sempre avuto la libertà di intrattenersi come e con chi gli pareva in piena libertà ,lui da geloso patologico vede pericolo anche nell’aria che respiro .
Quindi ad azione corrisponde reazione ,libero di fare ciò che non gli pesa ricevere e lo so bene che è la scoperta dell’acqua calda ma prima non funzionava così .


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però volevo dire un'altra cosa.
> 
> Un conto è vivere e percepire periodicamente un risarcimento  (meglio indennizzo) , una sorta di vitalizio strumentale al tuo andare avanti.
> Altro conto e' impostare la vita in funzione di quel risarcimento, il che porta un significato ben diverso dal primo esempio. Un viaggio rovinato da te stesso, fondamentalmente.
> Non che in sé sia negativo ricevere un vitalizio.


Secondo me invece, in termini sentimentali, è proprio il concetto di vitalizio che è il male. Quello che a me dà particolarmente fastidio di Mistral sta proprio nel fatto che è un loop che si rigenera. Non c'è un ultima rata, the corsa alla quale puoi chiudere il finanziamento e andare avanti. Sembrano quelle carte Revolving che hanno l'anatocismo incorporato


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me invece, in termini sentimentali, è proprio il concetto di vitalizio che è il male. Quello che a me dà particolarmente fastidio di Mistral sta proprio nel fatto che è un loop che si rigenera. Non c'è un ultima rata, the corsa alla quale puoi chiudere il finanziamento e andare avanti. Sembrano quelle carte Revolving che hanno l'anatocismo incorporato


Mi piacerebbe capire cosa pensi che intenda io per risarcimento


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma l'impegno lo voglio vedere anche io..
> 
> Ma anche senza tradimento eh
> 
> ...


Premetto che se portavo a casa un  5, io portavo a casa un dolore 

Hai presente quei genitori che credono che la loro figlia abbia enoooormi possibilità da mettere a frutto, quando invece la realtà parlava di una ragazzina con alti, bassi, inclinazioni e bestie nere, come la maggior parte? 

Per cui so bene come ci si possa sentire in debito, o almeno come ci si possa trovare in una situazione di dovere "giustificare" e promettere di rimediare un discreto (era ribattezzato  "discretino"... Tanto per rendere  ), o un quasi buono. Ma tutto perché? Perché si può sempre fare di più: mica vero.
Perciò sono d'accordo sul fatto che il 5 non sia sempre parametro dell'impegno, così come il non tradire. Però sono indici. In una scala. Sono o dovrebbero essere  "attivatori". Se a scuola hai sette, per dire, e lo hai senza troppi sbattimenti sui libri.... E' "giusto" aspettarsi più impegno per avere otto?
Facciamo finta che (pure se così non è) pure i rapporti tra genitori e figli siano rapporti  "paritari", così leviamo una fonte di equivoci.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe capire cosa pensi che intenda io per risarcimento


Questa e' una domanda che volevo porre io a te: cosa sono queste "rate"?

Edit: scusa, ho letto sopra.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me invece, in termini sentimentali, è proprio il concetto di vitalizio che è il male. Quello che a me dà particolarmente fastidio di Mistral sta proprio nel fatto che è un loop che si rigenera. Non c'è un ultima rata, the corsa alla quale puoi chiudere il finanziamento e andare avanti. Sembrano quelle carte Revolving che hanno l'anatocismo incorporato


Secondo me invece la scriminante sta nella percezione che hai del  "beneficio" che ricevi. Se vivi pensando alla  "rata dopo", non nel senso di come spenderla (che è pure sempre guardare avanti in funzione del tuo benessere), ma con il rammarico che  "e' troppo poco", o nel costante sospetto che  "non verrà erogata", te la vivi gran male.

Il resto è un costrutto (intendo il risarcimento sentimentale). Una sorta di pensiero magico. Che se fatto con il controllo razionale che lo qualifica per quello che è  (appunto una sorta di  "credenza", tale quale all'avere con se' un oggetto "portafortuna" in un momento importante, senza però affidarsi ad esso) non necessariamente e' il male assoluto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però volevo dire un'altra cosa.
> 
> Un conto è vivere e percepire periodicamente un risarcimento  (meglio indennizzo) , una sorta di vitalizio strumentale al tuo andare avanti.
> Altro conto e' impostare la vita in funzione di quel risarcimento, il che porta un significato ben diverso dal primo esempio. Un viaggio rovinato da te stesso, fondamentalmente.
> Non che in sé sia negativo ricevere un vitalizio.


Però bisogna anche vedere cosa si intende per risarcimento.
Penso che ognuno proietti la propria idea di giustizia generale anche nelle relazioni e viceversa.
Voglio dire che in base al proprio intimo modo di reagire (uno psicoterapeuta potrebbe spiegarlo) si è più o meno “severi” al di là della legislazione.
Ugualmente si reagisce per le offese morali.
Per me è primario poter sopportare la presenza di una persona e la fiducia che posso nutrire e gli atteggiamenti che percepisco nei miei confronti.
Per me il risarcimento sta in questo. 
Mi pare anche per Mistral. Mica lo tiene in cantina o in ginocchio sui ceci.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che se portavo a casa un  5, io portavo a casa un dolore
> 
> Hai presente quei genitori che credono che la loro figlia abbia enoooormi possibilità da mettere a frutto, quando invece la realtà parlava di una ragazzina con alti, bassi, inclinazioni e bestie nere, come la maggior parte?
> 
> ...


O.T. Il valore che persone adulte danno ancora ai voti scolastici, come se non fossero espressioni soggettive degli insegnanti, mi lascia sempre basita.
Il fatto che poi scarichino sui figli frustrazioni e aspettative, con desiderio di “risarcimento” attraverso i voti dei figli è ancora più ridicolo.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però bisogna anche vedere cosa si intende per risarcimento.
> Penso che ognuno proietti la propria idea di giustizia generale anche nelle relazioni e viceversa.
> Voglio dire che in base al proprio intimo modo di reagire (uno psicoterapeuta potrebbe spiegarlo) si è più o meno “severi” al di là della legislazione.
> Ugualmente si reagisce per le offese morali.
> ...


Eh. Non è che mi fosse molto chiaro. Se il risarcimento non è altro che la ricerca di un rapporto paritario, direi che ha fatto bene a imporlo. Non vedo però  "eccessi".
Da quello che scrive pare che lei soffra il fatto di essere stata trattata alla stregua di un oggetto di proprietà, da un marito controllante che al contrario di quello che chiedeva a lei, le sue libertà le aveva. In questo senso la scoperta del tradimento e' stata fin liberatoria. Il punto è che non vedo  "rate", in tutto ciò. Vedo un punto e accapo.


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O.T. Il valore che persone adulte danno ancora ai voti scolastici, come se non fossero espressioni soggettive degli insegnanti, mi lascia sempre basita.
> Il fatto che poi scarichino sui figli frustrazioni e aspettative, con desiderio di “risarcimento” attraverso i voti dei figli è ancora più ridicolo.


Non è risarcimento. E' confronto. In cui avevo il ruolo di perdente.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Premetto che se portavo a casa un  5, io portavo a casa un dolore
> 
> Hai presente quei genitori che credono che la loro figlia abbia enoooormi possibilità da mettere a frutto, quando invece la realtà parlava di una ragazzina con alti, bassi, inclinazioni e bestie nere, come la maggior parte?
> 
> ...


Si ma il 5 resta.. 

E se tu genitore ti senti ferito, punto e a capo

Sennò arriva un 10 e allora ricordi il 5

E parli del 10 ricordando che "finalmente un 10.. che quel 5 davvero era una vergogna"

E se dopo arriva un 9 ecco che già è meno del 10, e allora ti incazzi subito e "mica tra un mese mi riporterai un altro 5 eh? Che ancora sono incazzata semmai!"

E non finisce più.. e quel 5 te lo tiri dietro tutto l'anno e su quel 5 ti appoggi costantemente

E ogni voto ti riporta a quel 5 che tanto dolore ti ha fatto

Non finisce più..


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma il 5 resta..
> 
> E se tu genitore ti senti ferito, punto e a capo
> 
> ...


Perfettamente d'accordo, per averla vissuta.

Credo che a mio figlio farò un culo così.... Per il sei 
Poi il resto sarà cosa di cui eventualmente LUI dovrà andare fiero, e io felice di un risultato che lo rende felice.
E felice di scoprire cosa gli interessa.

Io a dire di mio padre (giuro) "sono campata di rendita, dalle elementari in poi"


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Non è che mi fosse molto chiaro. Se il risarcimento non è altro che la ricerca di un rapporto paritario, direi che ha fatto bene a imporlo. Non vedo però  "eccessi".
> Da quello che scrive pare che lei soffra il fatto di essere stata trattata alla stregua di un oggetto di proprietà, da un marito controllante che al contrario di quello che chiedeva a lei, le sue libertà le aveva. In questo senso la scoperta del tradimento e' stata fin liberatoria. Il punto è che non vedo  "rate", in tutto ciò. Vedo un punto e accapo.


Penso che le cose su cui si poteva passare sopra prima (che può essere solo i suoi calzini abbandonati o il suo lamentarsi per i tuoi calzini abbandonati, cose ugualmente fastidiose) dopo non si sopportano più. Non avere dubbi della benevolenza dell’altro per il proprio modo di essere è una reale condivisione, senza mugugni, e un dialogo reale mi sembrano buoni punti di risarcimento.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è risarcimento. E' confronto. In cui avevo il ruolo di perdente.


Sì ma a distanza di tempo bisognerebbe avere chiaro che era sul nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì ma a distanza di tempo bisognerebbe avere chiaro che era sul nulla.


Ci apriamo un thread?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, per averla vissuta.
> 
> Credo che a mio figlio farò un culo così.... Per il sei
> Poi il resto sarà cosa di cui eventualmente LUI dovrà andare fiero, e io felice di un risultato che lo rende felice.
> ...


Eh ma non è un bel modo

Restò agganghito a vita sul 5

Non abbandoni.. 

Che non vuol dire "fai come cazzo ti pare, va bene tutto"

Vuol dire che hai la rogna addosso, a vita

Mia madre sai che mi diceva quando portavo un 10 dopo un 5?

"Hai fatto il tuo dovere e niente più"

Te lo immagini quanto godimento aveva?

Resti agganciato al 5, e manco lo sai

Queste sono le "rate" e la grande goduria da condividere insieme che restituiscono


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì ma a distanza di tempo bisognerebbe avere chiaro che era sul nulla.


Ci e' voluto un po' di tempo, ma l'ho capito.
Peraltro vedo in mio padre una diversa attenzione alla  "performance", nei confronti del nipotino.
E' pure vero che è il ruolo stesso è tutt'altro.
Mio nonno  (padre di mio padre) quando lo sentivo al telefono, per prima cosa mi domandava  "i voti". Ti lascio immaginare donde proveniva questa ricerca del  "risultato", inteso come performance.

Dopo il voto (magari bello), la seconda domanda era  "chi ha preso di più?" 

E io scema e tonta a dirlo, finché la risposta non fu "non so" 
Da lì in poi feci più di testa mia. Credo che ad oggi non ne abbiano ancora buona pace, ma tant'è  

Apprezzo pure io, da figlia, l'impegno che hanno messo in tante cose. Non mi rammarico certo più di non aver fornito certe "performance".


----------



## Foglia (13 Febbraio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh ma non è un bel modo
> 
> Restò agganghito a vita sul 5
> 
> ...


A me per un dieci arrivava il  "brava".
Seguito dalla richiesta di quanti oltre a me in classe lo avevano preso, tanto per capire se era un compito troppo facile.
Miiiii..... Che ricordi che mi tornano in mente con sti voti!!! 

Adesso per paradosso sono stata una sorta di genio "finché davo retta a loro". Per poi sbagliare facendo di testa mia (all'incirca dalla seconda media in avanti).

Aiuto!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma santo cielo.E ci mancherebbe che non mi aspetti che mi si restituiscano i prestiti.Qui non si parla dell’amico che va e che viene a cui concedi la grazia ma non vuoi più avere a che fare con lui.Qui si parla di rimettere i conti in pari per far continuare l’impresa e visto che io non intendo più pagare da sola,chi si offre di  salvare la baracca si metta a lavorare .
> Io i prestiti ci tengo che vengano restituiti (altrimenti sarebbero regali) e restituisco a mia volta.
> Chiedi al caro papero se in tribunale finiscono tutti a buffetti sulle guance .*In genere i debiti a casa mia si pagano,e pure con gli interessi ,fosse anche per dimostrare che il patto qualcosa vale .*


Il problema è se ogni giorno tu riscatti il debito , e questo riscattare si percepisce.
voglio sperare che tu non infierisca su di lui e gli faccia pesare questo debito.
Un conto è la volontà di ripartire, un altro e l'imposizione di come ripartire.
Ecco le condizioni che hai dettato, non so cosa siano, mi sembrano un percorso transennato sul quale , io avrei dubbi.
E' un percorso obbligato dettato da te o lui quello che sta facendo è spontaneo.
La differenza è nella bontà dell'agire.


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questa e' una domanda che volevo porre io a te: cosa sono queste "rate"?
> 
> Edit: scusa, ho letto sopra.


Le piccole rate sono il quotidiano e non uno scadenzario.
Il risarcimento per me è semplicemente il darmi atto con gesti tangibili che forse avevo ragione su molte cose e ne hai preso coscienza .
Se vogliamo stare insieme,si deve per forza rimediare a cio che ci ha portato alla separazione ,mi sembra davvero la base.
Visto che il danno non si cancella ,devi rimediare per forza se vuoi continuare .
Come con la separazione con addebito ,il risarcimento si calcola in denaro ,in questo caso lo si calcola con l’impegno.
Se solo si capisse quanto sia frustrante vedere un muro dove quasi certamente si sbatterà  la testa contro e non riuscire a farlo vedere all’altro...
Bene ,hai sbattuto e hai fatto sbattere anche me ora che si fa?
Vuoi continuate a raschiarti la fronte contro il muro per cercare di consumarlo ?
Bene ,auguri.Io vado.
Ti sei fato male e la botta non ti è piaciuta per niente ?
Ok
Ci sono due soluzioni .
O neghi l’evidenza ,fai finta di non esserti fatto niente e continui ad ignorare il mio punto di vista dandomi della visionaria .
Oppure prendi coscienza del casino fatto anche in buona fede in anni e cerchi di rimediare ,per noi ma sopratutto per te stesso .
Se questo mi porterà a vivere meglio ,lo prendo  per buono . 
Lo chiamo risarcimento ma deve durare tutta la vita perché il TE di prima non lo voglio ne ora ne mai e sei libero di scegliere .
Se tutto questo lo fai anche per me ,mi fa piacere e mi riavvicina emotivamente .
Come si può pensare che ad un danno non si debba rimediare?
Funziona solo con chi poi elimini dalla tua vita,non con chi hai a che fare  da vicino.
Sul discorso dei ceci di Brunetta mi sento di dire che ai tempi,sui ceci si è umilmente messo lui ma non perché io sia un orco bensì perché è un essere dotato di coscienza e non si è sentito in diritto di alzare la cresta ribaltando la situazione a suo favore .E anche questo ai miei occhi è stato lodevole .
Leggo di persone tradite a pezzi  il cui partner  sbuffa e dice loro di non rompere le palle e cercando di minimizzare cio che hanno fatto o ribaltando  la colpa su di loro .Lui no.
Mai una volta ha fatto cenno a qualche mia mancanza per giustificare il tradimento MAI.
Eppure di colpe ne avevi anche io ma ha avuto il buon senso di non giocare sul causa effetto su una decisione che era solo sua .


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Direi che possiamo continuare qui, poi chiediamo a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di creare un thread autonomo.
Esiste una branca di studi specifici che si chiama docimologia che riguarda la valutazione.
Ci sono stati periodi che si sono applicati sistemi di valutazione diversi, dalle griglie e a vari sistemi di descrittori, proprio per cercare di avvicinarsi a una parvenza do oggettività. 
Alla maturità per cercare di avere risultati attendibili si propongono prove nazionali e commissioni miste che le valutano.

Le prove Invalsi e quelle PISA sono altri sistemi di valutazione che si basano su prove standard. 
https://www.invalsi.it/invalsi/index.php
https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programma_per_la_valutazione_internazionale_dell'allievo

Tutti questi sistemi sono sottoposti a critiche da parte di esperti perché non è possibile valutare oggettivamente l’apprendimento.

Figuriamoci se può essere oggettivo un voto che, teoricamente su una scala di 10, si riduce a una scala da 4 a 10, a volte da 5 a 9!
Ogni volta che si fa una valutazione lo si fa su una prova che viene elaborata da un insegnante o da un gruppo di insegnanti e già questo fa capire la soggettività della scelta. Poi la valutazione verrà fatta soggettivamente dall’insegnante sullo base di un peso diverso dato alle varie parti della prova e ai risultati del gruppo di studenti sottoposti alla verifica. 

Se i genitori fanno passare tutto questo in una valutazione del figlio e del suo impegno trasformando la valutazione soggettiva di una prova soggettiva in una valutazione della persona non solo stanno commettendo un errore madornale, ma pongono anche il figlio nella condizione di essere considerati “buoni” in base a una valutazione esterna.


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il problema è se ogni giorno tu riscatti il debito , e questo riscattare si percepisce.
> voglio sperare che tu non infierisca su di lui e gli faccia pesare questo debito.
> Un conto è la volontà di ripartire, un altro e l'imposizione di come ripartire.
> Ecco le condizioni che hai dettato, non so cosa siano, mi sembrano un percorso transennato sul quale , io avrei dubbi.
> ...


Tengo a riprecisare che tra noi quello che ha sempre fatto il cazzo che gli pareva è sempre stato lui,a me i doveri e a lui il diritto di vivere alla giornata ,quindi il riportare gli equilibrii è stato il minimo .
Non ci siamo ancora ma si lavora .
Il percorso transennato lo è se ti viene imposto .
Io gli ho semplicemente detto che se voleva fare l’adolescente spensierato a vita ,era libero di farlo .
Quindi nel momento in cui non hai nessun obbligo e sei libero di decidere cosa fare,dove starebbe l’imposizione?
Se vuoi stare a messa in topless forse è il caso che tu vada in spiaggia che è il luogo decisamente più consono al tuo stile di vita


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Lei non è stata scoperta.Ovvio che ha cercato di non cambiare gli equilibri .
> La storia di Family Love è una sciocchezza confronto al resto è non è questo che ha fatto venir voglia di appenderla al muro.
> È un episodio che ho ricordato  solo per sottolineare il fatto che raccontava di essere sull’olrlo del divorzio e di non aver più nulla da condividere con il marito ,mentre su un social che mio marito non aveva e che quindi non vedeva,lei postava altro e si è legato al  discorso sulla   mostrizzazione messa in atto per giustificare le azioni meno buone  ,in questo caso il tradimento,ma a quanto pare la mostrizzazione non corrisponde sempre alla realtà .
> Qui ormai lo sanno anche i muri che le parole tra amanti spesso lasciano il tempo che trovano ma immagino che in questo caso per  chi aveva preso a cuore la povera Biancaneve,un attimo di destabilizzazione l’abbia avuta.Se una relazione  fa leva su certi punti ,sapere che erano ad uso e consumo della stessa ,magari lascia un po’ di sgomento in chi è stato sincero .


Si destabilizza. Te lo confermo.
Io ho mail e messaggi, che non posso pubblicare, che non credo sarebbero acqua di rosa per il coniuge. Per dire frasi come "dopo la fine del matrimonio..." in parole povere se le leggessi senza sapere nulla penseresti che sono pensieri di una persona separata da anni e anni. Quando poi in altri termini e con altre persone la stessa persona può usare nell'esprimersi "mia moglie". Son due cose difficili da far quadrare nella stessa persona.
Però non mi viene senso di vendetta, più curiosità di capire i processi che portano ad una simile duplicità (che non ritengo sia vissuta come tale, ma venga poi vista dall'esterno così). Tanto lo sappiamo tutti che i nostri peggiori nemici siamo noi stessi.


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si destabilizza. Te lo confermo.
> Io ho mail e messaggi, che non posso pubblicare, che non credo sarebbero acqua di rosa per il coniuge. Per dire frasi come "dopo la fine del matrimonio..." in parole povere se le leggessi senza sapere nulla penseresti che sono pensieri di una persona separata da anni e anni. Quando poi in altri termini e con altre persone la stessa persona può usare nell'esprimersi "mia moglie". Son due cose difficili da far quadrare nella stessa persona.
> Però non mi viene senso di vendetta, più curiosità di capire i processi che portano ad una simile duplicità (che non ritengo sia vissuta come tale, ma venga poi vista dall'esterno così). Tanto lo sappiamo tutti che i nostri peggiori nemici siamo noi stessi.


Infatti mio marito si è raccolto i cocci e mai ha pensato ad alcuna vendetta di sorta .
L’unica frase che gli ho sentito pronunciare in merito è stata quella di aver capito che alla fine dopo tante belle parole quando si tratta di salvarsi il sedere, ad alcuni va bene tutto  .
L’unica che nutre desiderio di vendetta,oltre all’amica,sono io.Ma per la presa per il sedere ,il raggiro e le parole dette  a me e non per ciò che ha fatto a lui e con lui.Ma se lo meriterebbe davvero perché certa gente l’impunita la interpretana come l’essere più furba e non come dimostrazione di superiorità  di chi ti risparmia.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si destabilizza. Te lo confermo.
> Io ho mail e messaggi, che non posso pubblicare, che non credo sarebbero acqua di rosa per il coniuge. Per dire frasi come "dopo la fine del matrimonio..." in parole povere se le leggessi senza sapere nulla penseresti che sono pensieri di una persona separata da anni e anni. Quando poi in altri termini e con altre persone la stessa persona può usare nell'esprimersi "mia moglie". Son due cose difficili da far quadrare nella stessa persona.
> Però non mi viene senso di vendetta, più curiosità di capire i processi che portano ad una simile duplicità (che non ritengo sia vissuta come tale, ma venga poi vista dall'esterno così). Tanto lo sappiamo tutti che i nostri peggiori nemici siamo noi stessi.


Tutti noi usiamo registri diversi e non parleremmo con il Papa (indipendentemente dall’essere cattolici) come parliamo con una amica o un negoziante.
E così non diremmo mai a un’amica, incrociata con il passeggino, “ma che brutto bambino” allo stesso modo vi è chi ritiene che sia correttezza dire all’amante o potenziale che il matrimonio, come relazione sentimentale e sessuale, è finito da tempo. 
Dire sto benissimo, ma mi va anche di scopare in giro non è educato :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe capire cosa pensi che intenda io per risarcimento


Spiegalo tu. Sei tu che hai introdotto il concetto.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me invece la scriminante sta nella percezione che hai del  "beneficio" che ricevi. *Se vivi pensando alla  "rata dopo", non nel senso di come spenderla (che è pure sempre guardare avanti in funzione del tuo benessere), ma con il rammarico che  "e' troppo poco", o nel costante sospetto che  "non verrà erogata", te la vivi gran male.*
> 
> Il resto è un costrutto (intendo il risarcimento sentimentale). Una sorta di pensiero magico. Che se fatto con il controllo razionale che lo qualifica per quello che è  (appunto una sorta di  "credenza", tale quale all'avere con se' un oggetto "portafortuna" in un momento importante, senza però affidarsi ad esso) non necessariamente e' il male assoluto.


Sfondi una porta aperta. Soprattutto sul grassetto


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti mio marito si è raccolto i cocci e mai ha pensato ad alcuna vendetta di sorta .
> L’unica frase che gli ho sentito pronunciare in merito è stata quella di aver capito che alla fine dopo tante belle parole quando si tratta di salvarsi il sedere, ad alcuni va bene tutto  .
> L’unica che nutre desiderio di vendetta,oltre all’amica,sono io.Ma per la presa per il sedere ,il raggiro e le parole dette  a me e non per ciò che ha fatto a lui e con lui.Ma se lo meriterebbe davvero perché certa gente l’impunita la interpretana come l’essere più furba e non come dimostrazione di superiorità  di chi ti risparmia.


Allora avevo capito male. Mi pareva di aver letto che scrivevi che anche tuo marito aveva di che vendicarsi verso di lei.
Per quello che riguarda te è chiarissimo invece. Hai visto un verme chiedere pietà e l'hai concessa, ma quando hai visto che continuava a proporsi per sesso a tuo marito ti è arrivato come un affronto verso di te. Come se uno viene a rubare a casa tua, lo becchi e lo lasci andare, e il giorno dopo ritorna.
Però è come ci fosse un rapporto tra te e il "ladro", nel senso che vorresti una rivalsa verso il ladro, o forse far giustizia facendogli pagare una pena che gli hai risparmiato. Cosa ti ha frenato dal comunicare al marito di lei chi ha per moglie? Mi pare sia questo il punto alla fine.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti noi usiamo registri diversi e non  parleremmo con il Papa (indipendentemente dall’essere cattolici) come  parliamo con una amica o un negoziante.
> E così non diremmo mai a un’amica, incrociata con il passeggino, “ma che  brutto bambino” allo stesso modo vi è chi ritiene che sia correttezza  dire all’amante o potenziale che il matrimonio, come relazione  sentimentale e sessuale, è finito da tempo.
> Dire sto benissimo, ma mi va anche di scopare in giro non è educato :carneval:


Si ho capito. Solo che al limite dici "che bel bambino" e vai per la tua, non è che stai a farci un trattato.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

[MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] l'hai scelto te il titolo vero?


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ l'hai scelto te il titolo vero?


certo.   ti piace?


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Certo che è sempre difficile superare una storia e riuscire a vivere ex novo con altre progettualità abbandonando il pensiero che siccome una persona ha fatto parte di un pezzo della nostra vita, deve restarci come ombra proiettata. 
Non c'é niente da fare, è scontato, ma l'unico modo per chiudere bene è archiviare la storia e pensare che la vita è una serie di capitoli... quello chiuso bene o male, è chiuso. 
Alla fine nessuno viene risparmiato dalle contrarietà, neppure quelli che crediamo felici o che pensiamo stiano meglio di noi... quanti ne ho visti ammantati di felicità come l'oro sul princisbecco... siamo noi che decidiamo il nostro presente e, probabilmente, il futuro che avremo, sul passato inutile rimuginare...é accaduto, nulla lo cambierà ma tutto può ancora accadere per noi.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito male. Mi pareva di aver letto che scrivevi che anche tuo marito aveva di che vendicarsi verso di lei.
> Per quello che riguarda te è chiarissimo invece. Hai visto un verme chiedere pietà e l'hai concessa, ma quando hai visto che continuava a proporsi per sesso a tuo marito ti è arrivato come un affronto verso di te. Come se uno viene a rubare a casa tua, lo becchi e lo lasci andare, e il giorno dopo ritorna.
> Però è come ci fosse un rapporto tra te e il "ladro", nel senso che vorresti una rivalsa verso il ladro, o forse far giustizia facendogli pagare una pena che gli hai risparmiato. Cosa ti ha frenato dal comunicare al marito di lei chi ha per moglie? Mi pare sia questo il punto alla fine.
> 
> ...


Se è un’amica che frequenti, dirai che è un tesoro ogni volta.
Se si ha un’amante è un po’ difficile dirle che il matrimonio è fonte di benessere.


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è un’amica che frequenti, dirai che è un tesoro ogni volta.
> Se si ha un’amante è un po’ difficile dirle che il matrimonio è fonte di benessere.



Esatto e tutto rientra nelle obbligatorie bugie esistenziali che siamo spesso costretti a dire per avere una socializzazione "civile" e non conflittuale... 
Se si leggesse  "il cortegiano" di Baldassarre Castiglione si vedrebbe che in forma di galateo di corte descrive il modo di rapportarsi, ovviamente dell'epoca, in una società, come la nostra, che deve rispettare un certo modo di convivere accettando anche una leggera forma di ipocrisia che  è solo "garbo sociale".
L'esempio calzante è, chi mai direbbe ad un bimbo in carrozzina "come sei bruttino?" .. al massimo diremmo un "carino" tirato o un "che simpatico"... vietato dire la verita inoppugnabile... e per converso chi mai direbbe all'amante che si vive discretamente con la moglie solo che si ha voglia di diversivi... Se l'amante (uomo o donna) non si sente l'apparizione della vita, che motivo avrebbe di affrontare la clandestinità che sarà anche eccitante ma alla lunga si converte in una serie di problemi di frequentazione, di segreti, di occultamenti etc...


----------



## mistral (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Allora avevo capito male. Mi pareva di aver letto che scrivevi che anche tuo marito aveva di che vendicarsi verso di lei.
> Per quello che riguarda te è chiarissimo invece. Hai visto un verme chiedere pietà e l'hai concessa, ma quando hai visto che continuava a proporsi per sesso a tuo marito ti è arrivato come un affronto verso di te. Come se uno viene a rubare a casa tua, lo becchi e lo lasci andare, e il giorno dopo ritorna.
> Però è come ci fosse un rapporto tra te e il "ladro", nel senso che vorresti una rivalsa verso il ladro, o forse far giustizia facendogli pagare una pena che gli hai risparmiato. Cosa ti ha frenato dal comunicare al marito di lei chi ha per moglie? Mi pare sia questo il punto alla fine.


Mi ha trattenuto il buon senso per cosa avrei potuto dire ,non conosco se non di vista il marito ,certe rivelazioni possono finire molto male.
Ricordo che lo invitava  a casa loro e il letto coniugale per lei non sarebbe stato un problema usarlo anche con l’amante visto che lo propose .Si incontravano al mattino ,immagino il letto fosse  ancora caldo del precedente inquilino  .Posso dire che lo trovo di uno  squallore indifendibile come il raccontare da parte di lei con derisione  i fatti personali del marito riguardo la sfera sessuale .
Non so dove vado a finire se apro bocca,nel dubbio lascio perdere


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi ha trattenuto il buon senso per cosa avrei potuto dire ,non conosco se non di vista il marito ,certe rivelazioni possono finire molto male.
> Ricordo che lo invitava  a casa loro e il letto coniugale per lei non sarebbe stato un problema usarlo anche con l’amante visto che lo propose .Si incontravano al mattino ,immagino il letto fosse  ancora caldo del precedente inquilino  .Posso dire che lo trovo di uno  squallore indifendibile come il raccontare da parte di lei con derisione  i fatti personali del marito riguardo la sfera sessuale .
> Non so dove vado a finire se apro bocca,nel dubbio lascio perdere


Quotone ed ... evito commenti per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @_perplesso_ l'hai scelto te il titolo vero?


:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi che possiamo continuare qui, poi chiediamo a @_perplesso_ di creare un thread autonomo.
> Esiste una branca di studi specifici che si chiama docimologia che riguarda la valutazione.
> Ci sono stati periodi che si sono applicati sistemi di valutazione diversi, dalle griglie e a vari sistemi di descrittori, proprio per cercare di avvicinarsi a una parvenza do oggettività.
> Alla maturità per cercare di avere risultati attendibili si propongono prove nazionali e commissioni miste che le valutano.
> ...


Veramente io avrei voluto togliere qualsiasi idea di valutazione un figlio per interposta persona.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi ha trattenuto il buon senso per cosa avrei potuto dire ,non conosco se non di vista il marito ,certe rivelazioni possono finire molto male.
> Ricordo che lo invitava  a casa loro e il letto coniugale per lei non sarebbe stato un problema usarlo anche con l’amante visto che lo propose .Si incontravano al mattino ,immagino il letto fosse  ancora caldo del precedente inquilino  .Posso dire che lo trovo di uno  squallore indifendibile come il raccontare da parte di lei con derisione  i fatti personali del marito riguardo la sfera sessuale .
> Non so dove vado a finire se apro bocca,nel dubbio lascio perdere


Ok ma preso atto di questo... cazzi suoi (di lei). 
Se tu hai motivi validi per ritenerla una persona di poco conto ed è fuori dalla tua vita.... ciaone, che vada. Tu rimani persona valida per te, non è che non lo sei rapportata a lei. Se lei ha fatto la furba e tu te la sei presa sui denti, perchè hai accolto in buona fede le sue parole, te la sei presa sui denti. Amen. Capita.
Questo far la furba non le ha prodotto nulla. Non è che tuo marito è tornato a frequentarla. A meno che tu non ti perdi a ipotizzare come sarebbe andata qualora non avessi visto i suoi tentativi di ricontattare tuo marito, cosa che presuppone nel dietro le quinte un uomo debole, facilmente manovrabile.
Se ti è arrivata come una sfida alla tua persona, non hai che da lasciarla cadere, vista la pochezza da te descritta della "rivale". E' fuori, out. Tu hai la tua famiglia, quel che fa lei della sua importa poco.
Non dimenticherai ma val la pena star a guardare un angoletto bruciato e non godersi tutto il resto?


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> certo.   ti piace?


_Ho pensato ai C.S.I. _


----------



## Bruja (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ok ma preso atto di questo... cazzi suoi (di lei).
> Se tu hai motivi validi per ritenerla una persona di poco conto ed è fuori dalla tua vita.... ciaone, che vada. Tu rimani persona valida per te, non è che non lo sei rapportata a lei. Se lei ha fatto la furba e tu te la sei presa sui denti, perchè hai accolto in buona fede le sue parole, te la sei presa sui denti. Amen. Capita.
> Questo far la furba non le ha prodotto nulla. Non è che tuo marito è tornato a frequentarla. A meno che tu non ti perdi a ipotizzare come sarebbe andata qualora non avessi visto i suoi tentativi di ricontattare tuo marito, cosa che presuppone nel dietro le quinte un uomo debole, facilmente manovrabile.
> Se ti è arrivata come una sfida alla tua persona, non hai che da lasciarla cadere, vista la pochezza da te descritta della "rivale". E' fuori, out. Tu hai la tua famiglia, quel che fa lei della sua importa poco.
> Non dimenticherai ma val la pena star a guardare un angoletto bruciato e non godersi tutto il resto?


Esatto quindi giusto il ... lasciare perdere, lei e quel che le gira intorno.  Considerarla è tempo perso


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è un’amica che frequenti, dirai che è un tesoro ogni volta.
> Se si ha un’amante è un po’ difficile dirle che il matrimonio è fonte di benessere.


Non so se vi sia tutta questa piena coscienza. Il paragone di due parole buttate lì verso un bambino che si incrocia per strada, pochi secondi, non lo trovo pienamente calzante per una questione temporale, anche se il tempo a volte pare un elastico e non è sentito nello stesso modo in tutte le persone.
Nel scrivere queste parole o qualsiasi altro commento in questo forum, da parte di chiunque, tu leggi le parole e queste possono dare una rilevanza o meno ai tuoi pensieri, ricoprendo tempo, ma non puoi sapere qual'è il mio di tempo, interno, di valenza di parole espresse. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi..


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esatto quindi giusto il ... lasciare perdere, lei e quel che le gira intorno.  Considerarla è tempo perso


È la mia filosofia ignorare chi non merita. Davvero  [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION] lascia perdere :up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se vi sia tutta questa piena coscienza. Il paragone di due parole buttate lì verso un bambino che si incrocia per strada, pochi secondi, non lo trovo pienamente calzante per una questione temporale, anche se il tempo a volte pare un elastico e non è sentito nello stesso modo in tutte le persone.
> Nel scrivere queste parole o qualsiasi altro commento in questo forum, da parte di chiunque, tu leggi le parole e queste possono dare una rilevanza o meno ai tuoi pensieri, ricoprendo tempo, ma non puoi sapere qual'è il mio di tempo, interno, di valenza di parole espresse. Non so se riesco a spiegarmi..


Dubito (se ti ho capita) che ci siano molte amanti così ingenue e sprovvedute da credere ai matrimoni ormai vissuti nella assoluta indifferenza. Esistono realmente, e qui ne abbiamo testimonianze, matrimoni in cui la parte sessuale è esaurita o nemmeno è mai stata esaltante, ma se permane la parte affettiva è ben raro che si scelga di chiudere perdendo un ruolo famigliare, sociale e sicurezze affettive, se esistono.
Il matrimonio è un investimento enorme e a vita, soprattutto quando ci sono figli, ed è difficile che si dia fuoco alla propria casa.
Però non è educato dirlo a una amante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Tengo a riprecisare che tra noi quello che ha sempre fatto il cazzo che gli pareva è sempre stato lui,a me i doveri e a lui il diritto di vivere alla giornata ,quindi il riportare gli equilibrii è stato il minimo .
> Non ci siamo ancora ma si lavora .
> Il percorso transennato lo è se ti viene imposto .
> Io gli ho semplicemente detto che se voleva fare l’adolescente spensierato a vita ,era libero di farlo .
> ...


 sai cosa non mi piace,quel si lavora per stare insieme, ma dopo.
Dopo che si è permesso di far quel che si vuole.
E io parlo da moglie di un tizio che non ne vuole sapere di rispettare certi doveri.
Se vuol star dentro stringe i denti e asseconda ma non è un vivere spontaneo.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dubito (se ti ho capita) che ci siano molte amanti così ingenue e sprovvedute da credere ai matrimoni ormai vissuti nella assoluta indifferenza. Esistono realmente, e qui ne abbiamo testimonianze, matrimoni in cui la parte sessuale è esaurita o nemmeno è mai stata esaltante, ma se permane la parte affettiva è ben raro che si scelga di chiudere perdendo un ruolo famigliare, sociale e sicurezze affettive, se esistono.
> Il matrimonio è un investimento enorme e a vita, soprattutto quando ci sono figli, ed è difficile che si dia fuoco alla propria casa.
> Però non è educato dirlo a una amante.


Oddio ho letto qui di chi ha creduto pur avendo avuto a loro volta matrimoni alle spalle, quindi un vissuto in prima persona. Non escludo che proprio perchè per loro si sia arrivati ad una chiusura del rapporto non possano riconoscere nelle parole di un altro una parte di un percorso da loro stessi intrapreso.
Quello che volevo dire però è più legato alla sensazione del tempo. Se io ti faccio una richiesta di un qualche tipo qui nel forum o da persona che frequenti di tanto in tanto (come la mamma che incroci con il bambino piccolo) il tuo tempo interno dedicato sarà totalmente diverso se quella richiesta di attenzione arriverà da un tuo figlio o da una persona a te cara. 
La tua risposta potrebbe anche essere la medesima, esposta con attenzione perchè fa parte del tuo modo di essere, ma il tempo interno è totalmente diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio ho letto qui di chi ha creduto pur avendo avuto a loro volta matrimoni alle spalle, quindi un vissuto in prima persona. Non escludo che proprio perchè per loro si sia arrivati ad una chiusura del rapporto non possano riconoscere nelle parole di un altro una parte di un percorso da loro stessi intrapreso.
> Quello che volevo dire però è più legato alla sensazione del tempo. Se io ti faccio una richiesta di un qualche tipo qui nel forum o da persona che frequenti di tanto in tanto (come la mamma che incroci con il bambino piccolo) il tuo tempo interno dedicato sarà totalmente diverso se quella richiesta di attenzione arriverà da un tuo figlio o da una persona a te cara.
> La tua risposta potrebbe anche essere la medesima, esposta con attenzione perchè fa parte del tuo modo di essere, ma il tempo interno è totalmente diverso.


Ho finalmente capito.
Certo, sono d’accordo.
Però io avevo fatto un esempio di una forma di educazione che trasferita nel rapporto tra amanti assume un’altra forma.
Poi uno mi dicesse tutti i giorni che la convivenza è diventata impossibile e che ha preso appuntamento con l’avvo, magari ci crederei anch’io.
Beh no, io no . Però sarebbe normale dare credito a qualcuno a cui hai dato la tua intimità.


----------



## perplesso (13 Febbraio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> _Ho pensato ai C.S.I. _


  voto 9 +


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa non mi piace,quel si lavora per stare insieme, ma dopo.
> Dopo che si è permesso di far quel che si vuole.
> E io parlo da moglie di un tizio che non ne vuole sapere di rispettare certi doveri.
> Se vuol star dentro stringe i denti e asseconda ma non è un vivere spontaneo.


Sono corna, mica è una cambiale in bianco. Se decidi di ripartire e dall'altra parte non hai un completo deficiente, col cazzo che ti faccio allargare all'infinito.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sono corna, mica è una cambiale in bianco. Se decidi di ripartire e dall'altra parte non hai un completo deficiente, col cazzo che ti faccio allargare all'infinito.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


a a detta di Mistral , lei gli ha sempre concesso di prendersi libertà.Poi ha chiuso il recinto, dopo le corna.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a a detta di Mistral , lei gli ha sempre concesso di prendersi libertà.Poi ha chiuso il recinto, dopo le corna.


Ma tu ci credi veramente che una con un carattere così prima gli ha concesso libertà? Secondo me lo dava semplicemente per scontato.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma tu ci credi veramente che una con un carattere così prima gli ha concesso libertà? Secondo me lo dava semplicemente per scontato.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


non saprei cosa intende per libertà. 
Come dicevo se per libertà si intende mangio, dormo e tv, non lo è. 
Sono più secondi figli che mariti.
Ovvio che il giorno che staccano il culo dal divano magari fanno danni.
Per cui si è concesso di fare l'adolescente attempato pensando di garantire il ruolo di marito . Non saprei i loro meccanismi


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non saprei cosa intende per libertà.
> Come dicevo se per libertà si intende mangio, dormo e tv, non lo è.
> Sono più secondi figli che mariti.
> Ovvio che il giorno che staccano il culo dal divano magari fanno danni.
> Per cui si è concesso di fare l'adolescente attempato pensando di garantire il ruolo di marito . Non saprei i loro meccanismi


A me dei loro meccanismi frega molto poco. Quella famiglia a me dà l'impressione di una setta di terrapiattisti.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me dei loro meccanismi frega molto poco. Quella famiglia a me dà l'impressione di una setta di terrapiattisti.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


può essere  
L'unica cosa, io non riuscirei a vivere con quel senso rabbia che ha ancora Mistral. Mi sarei già sganciata.
Non ci si può avvelenare tutta la vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> può essere [emoji23]
> L'unica cosa, io non riuscirei a vivere con quel senso rabbia che ha ancora Mistral. Mi sarei già sganciata.
> Non ci si può avvelenare tutta la vita.


Secondo me invece la rabbia è l'unica benzina che le è rimasta. Se non fosse intestardita a tenere in piedi a tutti i costi questa cosa sgangherata, se ne sarebbe già andata. Però non ha le palle, quindi sfoga la sua rabbia sul tizio.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai cosa non mi piace,quel si lavora per stare insieme, ma dopo.
> Dopo che si è permesso di far quel che si vuole.
> E io parlo da moglie di un tizio che non ne vuole sapere di rispettare certi doveri.
> Se vuol star dentro stringe i denti e asseconda ma non è un vivere spontaneo.


Il bello è  che ora non deve nemmeno stringere i denti .É quasi del tutto autonomo nell’assumersi le sue responsabilità .Puo sembrare poco ma a me sembra una grande svolta.Prima in tutto ciò che gli veniva in mente di fare  non esisteva la valutazione delle sue responsabilità di padre come esempio e  come fonte di sostentamento  .Lui si sentiva sempre figlio con nessuno sulle sue spalle (infatti quel ruolo lo ricoprivo io). 
Non è stata un’imposizione.Il suo stare  male per mesi è stata una presa di coscienza interiore e per lui è stato peggio.
Non so esattamente come spiegarlo.Non è incazzato per dover adempiere a certe cose ,al massimo è affranto perché pensa che doveva iniziare prima.É proprio cambiato il suo atteggiamento mentale ,fermo restando che su alcune cose ,anche se ne ha preso atto,non è o non è ancora del tutto capace a far fronte ma come si dice ,basta l’impegno .
Ha anche l’alibi di non aver avuto una figura paterna o maschile in generale che gli fosse da esempio positivo,anzi ,tutto al contrario.La mamma vedova con il primogenito maschio che diventa capofamiglia senza averne le capacità ,fa i suoi casini ma viene sempre coperto è giustificato.
Poi ha continuato così.Ed è questo che intendo quando dico che molte cazzate le ha fatte ingenuamente ,ma gli rimprovero di non avermi mai voluto dare retta .
E la figlia maggiore purtroppo ha la stessa indole del doverci sempre arrivare dopo aver sbattuto la testa ,e ne fa anche un vanto.Come se l’ammettere di non essere in grado di schivare un muro che tutti vedono ,sia una dote.
Si salva grazie al muro che facciamo noi cercando di farla sbattere solo sugli ostacoli educativi e non in quelli che lasciano segni.Pare stia imparando ma più che altro ammette sempre più spesso che avevamo ragione.
Se la dovessi immaginare nella situazione del padre ,orfano di un padre che ha dato purtroppo solo cattivi esempi e con una madre molto facile da raggirare, zerbino dei figli,insomma ,non so come finirebbe.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a a detta di Mistral , lei gli ha sempre concesso di prendersi libertà.Poi ha chiuso il recinto, dopo le corna.


Chiuso il recinto?
In che senso e sopratutto quale recinto?
Era ed è libero di di fare ciò che vuole  mica siamo come il papero che gli tocca pure andare a giurare sull’altare pur essendo ateo e battezzare la figlia per non far storcere ul naso al clan.
Prima era libero di agire liberamente su tutti i fronti senza preoccuparsi delle conseguenze.O meglio non accettava consigli.Li ascoltava ,annuiva ma fondamentalmente faceva cosa voleva giusto o sbagliato che fosse.
Ora prende le sue decisioni valutando anche le conseguenze , ad un certo punto la giovinezza spensierata dovrà pur finire .La mia sono almeno 20 anni che è evoluta.
Ma se per recinto immagini il dover rendere conto di dove va o cosa fa,o non poter uscire per una birra o spendere i suoi soldi come vuole,niente di piu sbagliato.Se imponessi a lui questo,poi potrebbe imporlo anche a me,non scherziamo.
Siamo adulti ,liberi ed indipendenti.Non siamo affatto simbiotici per fortuna.


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non saprei cosa intende per libertà.
> Come dicevo se per libertà si intende mangio, dormo e tv, non lo è.
> Sono più secondi figli che mariti.
> Ovvio che il giorno che staccano il culo dal divano magari fanno danni.
> Per cui si è concesso di fare l'adolescente attempato pensando di garantire il ruolo di marito . Non saprei i loro meccanismi


I divani a casa mia sono come nuovi per fortuna.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Febbraio 2019)

mistral ha detto:


> Chiuso il recinto?
> In che senso e sopratutto quale recinto?
> Era ed è libero di di fare ciò che vuole  mica siamo come il papero che gli tocca pure andare a giurare sull’altare pur essendo ateo e battezzare la figlia per non far storcere ul naso al clan.
> Prima era libero di agire liberamente su tutti i fronti senza preoccuparsi delle conseguenze.O meglio non accettava consigli.Li ascoltava ,annuiva ma fondamentalmente faceva cosa voleva giusto o sbagliato che fosse.
> ...


 se non valutava le conseguenze spesso era nei casino o meglio eravate nei casini.


----------

